

MOG launches all you can access streaming music - cardmagic
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/02/mog-launches-all-access-sets-new-standard-for-online-music

======
mcantor
How did MOG get such favorable licensing from the labels, if Pandora has been
struggling for so long?

------
pchristensen
Wow! Normally every time I hear about a music service, I skip it because I
just expect it to get sued out of existence. This looks intriguing enough to
try, particularly since they already have deals with the majors that match
their price structure.

------
danfitch
Currently using it and love it. Now just needs apps on mobile devices.

~~~
cardmagic
We are working on it

------
edd
This title is rather misleading. The article doesn't even mention Spotify. I
would have appreciated a less editorialised title.

~~~
cardmagic
Updated

------
jcapote
How does this comapre to grooveshark?

~~~
cardmagic
Mog has way better editorial and music discovery features. Also Mog has a
radio feature that lets you listen to any range between artist only radio and
pandora like radio which you can modify at will... if you start in listening
to it pandora style and decide you want to start listening only to a single
artist, you can just move a slider.

~~~
robertmrangel
I was reading the comments of the Techcrunch article and someone mentioned
Grooveshark: tried it out today and within in seconds I was listening to all
my favorite songs without signing up. Of course within minutes I signed up
because I wanted to save my playlist. UI was extremely clean, fast, and
intuitive and worked excellently in my outdated Firefox browser on linux.

Just now I went to mog.com... "discover music through people and people
through music"... and "where music listens to you"... and "Better Than
Rhapsody, Pandora and iTunes... Combined.". Lame first impression.

I click "Try it free"... but I have to enter my email, screenname, password
twice, TOC checkbox, and a captcha. screw it! Then I'll have to pay later?

Of course, will Grooveshark the Audiogalaxy (but better) of 2009 survive as it
is today?

And as far as long-tail catalog depth... I'll need some more man-hours to see
how deep it goes, I'm assuming Mog will be deeper and have better discovery
features. I mean you have to pay money for it, it has to be better in some way
I guess.

------
sleepingbot
I'm a Spotify user. If MOG is like the first, once you try it, you realize how
disruptive this concept is. I'm an audiophile, and Spotify was big news to me
since the 1st minute using it.

A service like Spotify has the potential to reduce piracy dramatically in the
middle term, way more than iTunes. Maybe end with it.

